# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  سه سوال -لختی دوران- از فیزیک هالیدی (فیزیک1 دانشگاه)

## jamshid1

سلام.از دوستان اگه کسی جواب این سوال هارو می دونه بگه خیلی واجبه.

----------


## alilord

> سلام.از دوستان اگه کسی جواب این سوال هارو می دونه بگه خیلی واجبه.


سلام.این سوال ها مال چه منبعیه؟!!!اصلا هیچ اظهار نظری نتونستم روشون بکنم:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):
واسه فیزیک کتابی غیر از هالیدی سراغ نداری؟

----------


## Dynamic

واسه فیزیک غیر از هالیدی "کلپنر " خوبه و اینتروداکشن تو ماکنیک همون کلپنر بازم.
یادش بخیر استاد ما میگفت واسه فیزیک فهمیدن فیزیکی زندگی کنید فیزیک راه برید فیزیکی به پدیده ها نگاه کنید و فیزیکی بیاندیشید. خودش mit فیزیک خونده بود کلا یه چیزی بود واسه خودش.خدا حفظش کنه هرجا هست.

----------


## محمد نادری

> سلام.این سوال ها مال چه منبعیه؟!!!اصلا هیچ اظهار نظری نتونستم روشون بکنم:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):
> واسه فیزیک کتابی غیر از هالیدی سراغ نداری؟


دینامیک مریام رو هم ورژن جدیدشو (ورژن 7) رو نگاه بکنید. مسائل حل شده خوبی هم داره. 
این سوالا ساده هست. وقت ندارم. سعی میکنم بنویسم.

----------


## jamshid1

> سلام.این سوال ها مال چه منبعیه؟!!!اصلا هیچ اظهار نظری نتونستم روشون بکنم:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):واسه فیزیک کتابی غیر از هالیدی سراغ نداری؟


اینارو استادمون گفته بود.که اگه حل می کردیم یه نمره به نمره پایانیش اضافه می کرد که از کلاس 35 نفری هیچکسی نتونست حل کنه منم که نمره به این مفتی رو از دست دادم. شما هم تو دانشگاه تهران همین کتاب رو می خونید؟

----------


## alilord

> اینارو استادمون گفته بود.که اگه حل می کردیم یه نمره به نمره پایانیش اضافه می کرد که از کلاس 35 نفری هیچکسی نتونست حل کنه منم که نمره به این مفتی رو از دست دادم. شما هم تو دانشگاه تهران همین کتاب رو می خونید؟


اره فیزیک هالیدی.اما سوال های امتحان اصلا شبیه هالیدی نیست.شبیه ایرودوف هستش !

----------

